# HowTo? Revise "Gear List"?



## l_d_allan (May 30, 2014)

I'm baffled how to revise my "Gear List". Currently, my profile shows a G16. I have no idea how that got there. I looked around, and didn't find any page to revise this. Maybe this CR newbie didn't look hard enough?

I did put some gear in my signature, but I'd rather make use of the equivalent of "Gear List".

If nothing else, to remove the G16. I do have the similar S110, but not the G16. 

Can this only be done at registration? Or do you have to have a sufficient number of posts to revise?

Hmmmm ... it seems this relates to "Position", which relates to number of posts. Odd, and I find a bit misleading. It seems like a prolific poster might appear to have a DSLR, while newbies would pretty much always appear to have a point-n-shoot.

Thanks.


----------



## unfocused (May 30, 2014)

That's not a "gear list" it's more of a ranking. The more time you waste posting to this site the more expensive the camera under your name becomes. It has no relationship whatsoever with what cameras you may or may not own.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2014)

l_d_allan said:


> It seems like a prolific poster might appear to have a DSLR



Only to a point… ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (May 30, 2014)

unfocused said:


> That's not a "gear list" it's more of a ranking. The more time you waste posting to this site the more expensive the camera under your name becomes. It has no relationship whatsoever with what cameras you may or may not own.



Like that much.......? ;D


----------



## dstppy (May 30, 2014)

I'm having a miserable day; this really cheered me up.


----------



## mackguyver (May 30, 2014)

Some of us have made it a point to waste a whole lot of time just to get our profile to match our gear


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Some of us have made it a point to waste a whole lot of time just to get our profile to match our gear



Except in that case I needed to stop while I was still a '5DIII'. I wonder if I can delete my older posts now


----------



## 278204 (May 31, 2014)

It is an example of what in IT and marketing is called "gamification": the use of gaming-style tools and techniques to engage the user. By tapping into the human's natural instinct for competition and status in the way of "rewards" (points, levels, stars...) you increase participation. Ah, the subtle ways they play with our minds...


----------



## dstppy (Jun 1, 2014)

sposh said:


> It is an example of what in IT and marketing is called "gamification": the use of gaming-style tools and techniques to engage the user. By tapping into the human's natural instinct for competition and status in the way of "rewards" (points, levels, stars...) you increase participation. Ah, the subtle ways they play with our minds...



That could explain an awful lot of my posts. I don't mind if they play with my mind though, it gets very little use otherwise


----------

